# Ang good books on Letting Go and Fogiveness



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I've read No More Mr. Nice guy and the Married Man Sex Primer books. Are there other books that anyone might reccomend on things like:
1) Letting Go
2) Forgiveness (I'm discovering it may be more like accepting what has happened, but that what's done is done and it's time to accept it and let it go).
3) Regaining confidence & self-esteem.
4) And probably Co-dependency too. My needs was never a priority while hers was #1 to me. Yikes!

If there's one book that may help, I'm really interested to know. But I know all the books in the world can be read and it won't mean squat unless you put it into practice. And I am...the best I can. And a book is just a nice addition to keep me on that path.
Thanks.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazon.com: Codependent No More: How to Stop Controlling Others and Start Caring for Yourself (9780894864025): Melody Beattie: Books



Houstondad said:


> I've read No More Mr. Nice guy and the Married Man Sex Primer books. Are there other books that anyone might reccomend on things like:
> 1) Letting Go
> 2) Forgiveness (I'm discovering it may be more like accepting what has happened, but that what's done is done and it's time to accept it and let it go).
> 3) Regaining confidence & self-esteem.
> ...


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

Houstondad said:


> I've read No More Mr. Nice guy and the Married Man Sex Primer books. Are there other books that anyone might reccomend on things like:
> 1) Letting Go
> 2) Forgiveness (I'm discovering it may be more like accepting what has happened, but that what's done is done and it's time to accept it and let it go).
> 3) Regaining confidence & self-esteem.
> ...


Google Sidney Simon and Forgiveness. Can't remember the exact title, but it was a great book.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

The journey from abandonment to healing by susan anderson


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Anything quasi Buddhist is going to help. 

I'm not finished with DeMello's Awareness but can solidly recommend it to you for a swift kick in the junk and immediately different headspace. 

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Orpheus said:


> Anything quasi Buddhist is going to help.
> 
> I'm not finished with DeMello's Awareness but can solidly recommend it to you for a swift kick in the junk and immediately different headspace.
> 
> ...


http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/tonyawareness.pdf


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

How to Practice The Way to a Meaningful Life
by His Holiness the Dalai Lama

The nice thing about this book is that it doesn't reinforce anger by talking about the source of it. It contains nothing about infidelity and everything about forgiveness and the end of suffering.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Spiritual Divorce
Hay House, Inc. | Product Details | Spiritual Divorce

It totally changed my outlook and helped me take responsibility for my role in the divorce.


----------

